# Possible move from Egypt to Malaysia



## tt05 (Feb 21, 2011)

We currently live in Egypt (husband, 3 year old son, myself and baby on the way), and my husband wants to apply for a job in Malaysia.

Our home base is in the US, so I'm hesitant to make the move based on the 37 hour flight(s) back home. I'm also hesitant because I checked the weather yesterday and KL was 90 degrees- here it's cool and finally feels great.

So, I'm trying to do some research on KL and Malaysia to help me make a better decision. If you don't mind I'd love it if someone could help answer some questions...


In Cairo most Expats stick to one area of the city (Maadi), it's away from Tahir and typically pretty safe. Is it the same in KL (*i'm sure KL is much safer than Cairo, so that's not my concern)? If so, what's the area of town called?

Most expats live in flats here. Same in KL, or are traditional single family homes more abundant? What's the typical rent on either one?

Are maids/housekeepers/nanny's affordable? 

Is it possible to bring our nanny with us (she's Ethiopian)? Is it a difficult process?

I'm very sick of the harassment here. I don't get it when my son is with me, but when walking alone it's fairly common. How common is harassment of women there?

Also, how much do you have to cover up? You don't have to here, but you're just inviting a lot of attention to yourself if you aren't at least somewhat modestly dressed. 


Thank you for your help!


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Are maids/housekeepers/nanny's affordable? Yes, as the costs of living and maids hire is considerably lower than Singapore, sometimes there is a wait list.

Is it possible to bring our nanny with us (she's Ethiopian)? Is it a difficult process?
It should be no issue if you list her as a dependent and maybe state that she is your son's nanny etc and been with you for many years. A few expatriates bring their maids-- so it is doable 

I'm very sick of the harassment here. I don't get it when my son is with me, but when walking alone it's fairly common. How common is harassment of women there?
If you are very beautiful or dress provocatively, you will attract stares, but women are seldom harassed over here. 

Also, how much do you have to cover up? You don't have to here, but you're just inviting a lot of attention to yourself if you aren't at least somewhat modestly dressed.

If you are Muslim, and the official religion is Islam, then you are expected to dress modestly. How much you cover up depends on family traditions on Fridays. A Muslim sect women might cover from head to toe in black headdress and attire esp after delivery but generally some Muslim ladies prefer tudung (headdress) or not outdoors with their two pieces. In other cultures/religions, they dressed casually except in formal occasions and certain office dress codes.

Particularly if you are Muslim (or not), you will enjoy Malaysia as there are many outstanding fashion designers focusing in the attire ( they attract international clientèle to their boutiques), with emphasis in fine weaving gold and silver or metallic threads on rich dyed fabrics (songket)-custom made exclusively for Royal and other select families. 

I hope it helps to assure you that Malaysia is a Muslim country, with a bit of conservative values in a modern, cosmopolitan society.


----------

